# Talking with 'gear heads'



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

I follow Autoline TV and the Biden announcement led to a lot of FUD postings. So I shared:

_A Tesla Model 3 owner for over two years and 50,000 miles, it is different but not difficult.

Charger access, 7-10 kW, around apartment and business parking lots solves the biggest problem. For example, shopping centers are offering charging, often free, like Whole Foods.

Affordable EVs will come from end-of-lease and used like my first car, a 1966 VW MicroBus bought in 1972. As EV technology improves, early adopters will do like I did, trade-in the PHEV Prius Prime for the Model 3 which brought the price to $24,000.

When adopting a new technology, I recommend starting with a PHEV with at least 50 miles EV range. My 2014 BMW i3-REx easily handles the city and the modified motorcycle engine sustains 70 mph, 24×7 for cross country. Since BMW dropped the BMW i3, there are excellent bargains.

Different means there are new skills to master. But it really isn't all that hard and sometimes even fun._​
My approach is to be calm and use my path as an example. No need to be confrontational. Sure some will 'bite back', but share facts and data with sources and the problem is solved. We are the face of EV owners and advocates so be factual and calm.

Bob Wilson


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I always manage to positively surprise gas car owners and people with some fear of EV’s by telling them that I barely even use charging stations because I charge the car at home every night. That seems to be the huge piece of information that’s completely left out, which is why most of the people out there have a fear of trying to get their EV charged.

I’m never confrontational either. All that does is give someone looking for a fight exactly what they’re looking for. Calmly educating people that this is a normal car, not alien or superior, just powered by electricity instead, works best.


----------

